# Yes I’m posting this.



## Dan0h (Dec 27, 2021)

I’m very impressed with the level of detail Lego put into this kit. Reverb tank with white and red rca jacks and cables, tubes, the circuit itself, a speaker, all the cables , the tuners, the strings, even a pick for the headstock and extra picks to put in the back of the cab. I would have never bought this thing but I gladly accepted it as a gift. Pretty freaking rad. Now I just have to figure out what the hell to do with it. Lol. Enjoy the last week of 2021 forum friends.


----------



## dgrainger (Dec 27, 2021)

I got one too.  I've been considering how to make a little scale pedal board for it.


----------



## Dan0h (Dec 27, 2021)

dgrainger said:


> I got one too.  I've been considering how to make a little scale pedal board for it.


Damnit, now I have another thing to build 
Great idea!


----------



## BuddytheReow (Dec 27, 2021)

Put a Fuzz face in a 1590A and you've got the ideal setup here!


----------



## Diynot (Dec 27, 2021)

Damn! You beat me to the build report! Meh, I am out of town and only got the guitar built before we left. Nice job Dan0h, can’t wait to finish mine. Totally going to build a pedal board now too.


----------



## Mike52 (Jan 12, 2022)

Hate to be the one to say it, but ... Dude, that's a fake Fender. You can kinda tell by the headstock.


----------



## djmiyta (Jan 12, 2022)

Any recordings or sound bites? Would love to hear how it sounds 😃


----------



## Betty Wont (Jan 12, 2022)

Audio probe!


----------



## Big Monk (Jan 12, 2022)

I heard the Reverb is digital and the body wood is plastic.


----------



## music6000 (Jan 12, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> I heard the Reverb is digital and the body wood is plastic.


Put it in the Troubleshooting section if it does Fire Up!!!


----------



## Betty Wont (Jan 12, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> I heard the Reverb is digital and the body wood is plastic.


So, it's made by Parker guitars?


----------



## Mike52 (Jan 12, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> I heard the Reverb is digital and the body wood is plastic.


Plastic is a less than ideal tonewood. Or at least, that's what I've read.


----------



## Betty Wont (Jan 12, 2022)

Mike52 said:


> Plastic is a less than ideal tonewood. Or at least, that's what I've read.


I will defend Ovations though. They are fun.


----------



## Mike52 (Jan 12, 2022)

Betty Wont said:


> I will defend Ovations though. They are fun.








						The Ovation Story
					






					ovationguitars.com
				



After reading this you will be convinced that Lyrachord is a "tone composite" and worthy to sit alongside Sitka Spruce, mahogany and some of our finer aged instrument woods. It almost makes you forget that playing an Ovation slightly more frustrating then dropping your pick in the sound hole. It's like holding a toddler who doesn't want to be held. After a couple of chords it just sorta goes limp and slides to the floor.  They do sound great, though.


----------



## fig (Jan 12, 2022)

Mike52 said:


> The Ovation Story
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's true. They were designed to hit the floor.


----------



## Barry (Jan 12, 2022)

That's some Heavy gauge strings!


----------



## Betty Wont (Jan 12, 2022)

fig said:


> It's true. They were designed to hit the floor.


They are meant to be slung "below the dick".


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jan 12, 2022)

Betty Wont said:


> They are meant to be slung "below the dick".


Is that a Deaner reference?


----------



## dawson (Jan 12, 2022)

Speaking of slinging, I like that strap..it'd be neat if they gave you an exclusive life-sized matching one along with the set.


----------



## Betty Wont (Jan 12, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Is that a Deaner reference?


Yes sir. Above the dick or below the dick, but never in front of the dick.


----------



## djmiyta (Jan 12, 2022)

There’s the real tone wood


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jan 12, 2022)

Betty Wont said:


> Yes sir. Above the dick or below the dick, but never in front of the dick.


Thanks, numb nuts


----------



## dawson (Jan 12, 2022)

Betty Wont said:


> Yes sir. Above the dick or below the dick, but never in front of the dick.


Solid science here- I'm an "above" guitarist, myself.

I wonder if there's a parallel law in science for guitar babes?


----------



## fig (Jan 12, 2022)

Betty Wont said:


> Yes sir. Above the dick or below the dick, but never in front of the dick.


Either way, it's definitely a strap-on.


----------



## Betty Wont (Jan 12, 2022)

fig said:


> Either way, it's definitely a strap-on.


Oh frick, you win the internet today!!!!


----------



## Betty Wont (Jan 12, 2022)

dawson said:


> Solid science here- I'm an "above" guitarist, myself.
> 
> I wonder if there's a parallel law in science for guitar babes?


It depends on the outfit, honestly. And chest size.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 13, 2022)

Check out Tal Wilkenfeld.  Just sayin'.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 13, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Check out Tal Wilkenfeld.  Just sayin'.


Tal is the best, her stuff with Jeff Beck is awesome!


----------

